# First ever Japanese knife with a $150 budget - Kanehide PS60 Gyuto 240mm??



## monkiboy (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Guys,

As suggested by a member in another thread. I'm going to make a post here to see if I could get some of your help in deciding which knife to get. I've done some research and it sounds like I can get a significantly better knife with a $150-$200 budget versus spending $100 so that's the amount I'm going with.

I've been seeing the Kanehide PS60 Gyuto getting mentioned a lot so that is the starting point for my decision making process. It fits well within my budget of $150 and I love the brown wooden handle. If you have a suggestion for a knife maybe it would be great to compare it with the Kanehide to see how it's better/worse?

Here's the questionnaire!

LOCATION
_What country are you in?_
*Canada, but could easily get the knife from the US as well as I travel there frequently.*


KNIFE TYPE
_What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?_
*Chef's knife*

_Are you right or left handed?_
*Right handed*

_Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?_
*Western handle as that's what I'm used to, might get a cheaper one with a Japanese handle down to road to see if I like them.*

_What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?_
*Open to either 210mm or 240mm but leaning towards 240mm. Any suggestions here as the only experience I've had is an 8" henckels?*

_Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)_
*Stainless steel as I prefer less maintenance. I also might be occasionally sharing the knife with my wife who might be more careless with the knife than I would. If there is a big advantage with getting non-stainless steel that I wouldn't mind it.*

_What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?_
*I really just want to spend $150usd because that's already $200cdn+ after conversion to Canadian with the recent exchange rate. If there's a strong reason to spend more I'm open to going upwards to $200usd*


KNIFE USE
_Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?_
*Home cooking only*

_What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)_
*Slicing and chopping vegetables. Slicing meats. *

_What knife, if any, are you replacing?_
*A 8" chef's knife as part of a $200 Henckels 11-piece set.*

_Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)_
*Don't have a particular grip I use*

_What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)_
*Push cut, slice, chop*

_What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)_
*Everything! My current knife is crap. I want a sharper knife and I'm lazy so would want a knife to stay sharp without much maintenance*

_Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?_
*Like western style handles that shows some wood grain pattern but this is not a must. Preferably not a knife that would show rust.*

_Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?_
*Doesn't matter. Haven't used enough knives to know what I'd like so whatever is popular works for me.*

_Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?_
*Want to use the knife out of the box (it's possible for people to buy a knife and it's not use-able right away? lol). Low maintenance is pretty important to me. I will eventually get into sharpening the knife myself so I guess easy to sharpen would be pretty important as I've never sharpened a knife before.*

_Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?_
*Initially I wouldn't want to sharpen the knife myself. So maybe take it to a shop to sharpen once or twice a year? Eventually I'll sharpen it myself but still wouldn't want to have to do more than once every 2-3 months*



KNIFE MAINTENANCE
_Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)_
*Willing to invest in a new board that works well with the knife. Definitely prefer a wood or bamboo board when I buy though.*

_Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)_
*Not at the moment. As I've mentioned above I would eventually want to do it myself though*

_If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)_
*Yes*

_Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)_
*Yes*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## daveb (Jul 3, 2016)

Coming from an 8" Henk, a 240 should be an easy transition. It will be slightly longer but prob weigh less and balance better.

Under 150 I would go with a Gesshin stainless from JKI or Suisin Western Inox from Korin (and Korin is having a sale now that makes a good deal even gooder) I've used both these knives and have gifted a few - like. Either would be an order of magnitude better knife than a Henk.

Just north of 150 the Gesshin Uraku is a solid choice. And if asked nicely, Jon will put a very nice edge on it for you. Also in that price range is the Tanaka from Knives and Stones.

It's worth noting that the accolades you're reading about the Kanahide are on the website that represents the retailer. It may be a fine knife but don't think of it as unbiased review.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 3, 2016)

The Tojiro HSPS from Knives & Stones - http://www.knivesandstones.com/tojrio-powdered-steel-series/

Excellent edge retention, very good geometry and within your budget.


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 3, 2016)

Tanaka vg-10 or tojiro hsps from james. If you have skills the takamura r2 is amazing, just keep the henckel around for the hard stuff.


----------



## monkiboy (Jul 4, 2016)

daveb said:


> Coming from an 8" Henk, a 240 should be an easy transition. It will be slightly longer but prob weigh less and balance better.
> 
> Under 150 I would go with a Gesshin stainless from JKI or Suisin Western Inox from Korin (and Korin is having a sale now that makes a good deal even gooder) I've used both these knives and have gifted a few - like. Either would be an order of magnitude better knife than a Henk.
> 
> ...



Thanks daveb, I really like how the Gesshin Uraku looks, too bad that it's out of stock at JKI. I'll get a hold of Jon (I'm assuming he runs JKI?) to see if he has an idea when it will be in stock. Which Tanaka are you referring to? I saw this one from knife and stones but it's also out of stock, =(.
http://www.knivesandstones.com/tana...to-240mm-with-custom-octagonal-bubinga-handle




Pensacola Tiger said:


> The Tojiro HSPS from Knives & Stones - http://www.knivesandstones.com/tojrio-powdered-steel-series/
> 
> Excellent edge retention, very good geometry and within your budget.





Godslayer said:


> Tanaka vg-10 or tojiro hsps from james. If you have skills the takamura r2 is amazing, just keep the henckel around for the hard stuff.



Thanks Pensacola and Godslayer! Looks like you both recommend the Tojiro HSPS and I see that it's currently available at Knife and Stones. When you say "James" who exactly are you referring to? My guess is that he's the contact from Knife and Stones?

Thanks again!


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 4, 2016)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> The Tojiro HSPS from Knives & Stones - http://www.knivesandstones.com/tojrio-powdered-steel-series/
> 
> Excellent edge retention, very good geometry and within your budget





monkiboy said:


> Thanks Pensacola and Godslayer! Looks like you both recommend the Tojiro HSPS and I see that it's currently available at Knife and Stones. When you say "James" who exactly are you referring to? My guess is that he's the contact from Knife and Stones?
> 
> Thanks again!



I'd third this recommendation - I need to get one myself. And yes, James is the guy who runs K&S and is a great guy who does great work.


----------



## monkiboy (Jul 4, 2016)

Just came across this knife (Tanaka VG10 Nashiji) and I love the look of the handle.

http://www.knivesandstones.com/tanaka-vg10-nashiji-gyuto-240mm-with-custom-octagonal-bubinga-handle/

Any thoughts on how it compares to the Tojiro HSPS and Gesshin Uraku?


----------



## jacko9 (Jul 4, 2016)

I only have one Tojiro knife and while it is a good cutter it doesn't seem to retain the edge very well. I did buy my son the Kanehide PS60 240mm Gyuto and tried it before giving it to him and it seems like a very good knife. He's had it for a while now and I'm his sharpening person I assume that it's holding an edge pretty good. It has great balance and very good fit and finish, I'd seriously consider the Kanehide.

Jack


----------



## daveb (Jul 4, 2016)

I have the ginsan variant of this knife and it's one of my most frequently used. I recall someone comparing the ginsan to the vg10 but don't recall any conclusions.

I would choose the vg10 over the Torijo and flip a coin between it and Uraku.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 4, 2016)

Tanaka or Uraku would both make you happy.


----------



## lucabrasi (Jul 4, 2016)

Kanehide ps60 is a very good blade. As are the others people are recommending. It is very different than the tanaka, but I can't say anything about the gesshin as I haven't used it. Tanakas are awesome and handmade. Kanehide is more streamlined and sterile, but they cut remarkably well. An incredible value if western style production style knives are what you're looking for. The Tanakas with James's handle is also an incredible value. Not going to go wrong here, some excellent choices.


----------



## monkiboy (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks for all the input guys! I've gathered all the information and it comes down to these 4 knives. I've eliminated the Tojiro HSPS and Kanehide PS60 because during this research process I've realized that I want to give Japanese handles a try.

Tanaka VG-10
http://www.knivesandstones.com/tanaka-vg10-nashiji-gyuto-240mm-with-custom-octagonal-bubinga-handle/
Tanaka Ginsan core with Stainless Clad
http://www.knivesandstones.com/tanaka-ginsanko-ginsanko-g3-nashiji-gyuto-240mm-with-custom-octagonal-bubinga-handle/
Gesshin Uraku Stainless Steel
https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/gesshin-uraku-240mm-stainless-wa-gyuto

Out of the 3, only the Tanaka VG-10 is currently in stock. Also, all three knives above seem to be made of different steels (VG-10, Stainless Steel, and Ginsan core). Will I notice a difference between them?


----------



## lucabrasi (Jul 5, 2016)

You may not have the option for the Tanaka Ginsan as I believe he is no longer making them. It's possible James has some left over that aren't handled yet but I wouldn't bank on it. I believe Tanaka replaced the Ginsan with the vg10.


----------



## monkiboy (Jul 5, 2016)

lucabrasi said:


> You may not have the option for the Tanaka Ginsan as I believe he is no longer making them. It's possible James has some left over that aren't handled yet but I wouldn't bank on it. I believe Tanaka replaced the Ginsan with the vg10.



I see, thanks!

I also noticed that there are Tanaka's that look different depending on the site. Does that mean the knife is actually not made from the same Tanaka-san? If not, which "Tanaka" were the previous posters referring to?

Tanaka from Knives and Stones:
http://www.knivesandstones.com/tanaka-vg10-nashiji-gyuto-240mm-with-custom-octagonal-bubinga-handle/

Tanaka from Chef Knives To Go:
http://www.This Site Not Allowed Here.com.com/tagigy27.html


----------



## daveb (Jul 5, 2016)

James tweaks his and puts on semi custom handle. His are the ones being suggested.

And he's a supporting vendor.

+2.


----------



## lucabrasi (Jul 5, 2016)

In my experience the handle and fit and finish work put into them on Knives and Stones is well worth the small premium in price, as well as the moderately longer wait in shipping from Australia.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah, James is awesome. As is Jon, over at JKI. Most of us would suggest you stay away from CKTG.


----------



## preizzo (Jul 5, 2016)

The inazuma line from JCK it S a good candidate for your source &#128521;


----------



## Chef Doom (Jul 6, 2016)

Good job on going inexpensive and simple. I made the mistake of being swayed by damascus and rough finishes and special handles. Expensive mistakes. Keep it nice, simple, and low budget.

Good luck with not sharpening in the beginning. Only frustration awaits. Unless you get a rubber or hi-soft board. Knife edges last forever on those ugly things.


----------



## monkiboy (Jul 23, 2016)

Just an update, =).

My top 2 choices (Gesshin Uraku and Tanaka Ginga in 240mm) are both out of stock. I signed up for the stock notification and the Gesshin was in stock last week, but it only lasted less than a couple of hours and I wasn't able to order it in time, lol.

Do you guys have any other Wa handled Gyuto suggestions around the $150 price point? If not, instead of waiting around maybe I should make a compromise and get either the Gesshin Uraku in 210mm or Tanaka VG10 in 240mm since they are both in stock.


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 23, 2016)

I am 99% sure thé tanaka ginsanko is no longer being made and of those two i would get the tanaka vg10. Salty says its similar to the ginsanko and if thats the case its an amazing blade.


----------



## JaVa (Jul 24, 2016)

Yeah, I believe that Tanaka changed the ginsanko to to vg10 in the nashiji line. So from Tanaka you can get the vg10 with nashiji finish or damascus finish. Both are great great blades and roughly the same price.

I have the vg10 damascus and my coworker has the vg10 nashiji. Both are absolute steals for their price IMO.


----------



## panda (Jul 24, 2016)

First j knife should be a less drastic transition, going directly to wa might be a bit much. The steel should be on softer side as well. I highly recommend you consider western togiharu line from korin.


----------



## skewed (Jul 24, 2016)

I will drop this here:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/28113-Gyutos-Heiji-210-Toyama-210-240-Itinomann-240

Little over your budget but it is a great knife. Stainless clad semi-stainless core takes and holds a great edge and it is thin behind the edge.

Adding encouragement: pick up a couple stones and start learning to sharpen. A dull knife no matter how expensive sucks.


----------



## ryanjams (Jul 25, 2016)

skewed said:


> I will drop this here:
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/28113-Gyutos-Heiji-210-Toyama-210-240-Itinomann-240
> 
> ...



Yes, I wish someone would please buy that Itinomonn before I do, and it should really fit the bill if you can stretch your budget.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 25, 2016)

So not sure exactly what is going on with the G3 Tanaka though the rumor was that there were no more...I would suggest at least reaching out to James and asking for specifics...he is a straight shooter and you will find out the real deal from the source.


----------

